# Tell me my cheese will be better in a month



## wnctracker (Dec 18, 2017)

Obviously my first cheese attempt here....
I used my camp chef SV 24
Placed amazen tube on the chip tray using b&b hickory. 
I put jack and pepper jack cheese in the middle of the smoker and the temp was about 50-60 degrees the whole time. 
Smoked it 4 hours flipping at 2. I tasted it and it tastes unpleasant. Not like creosote though. I vacuum sealed it and put into my fridge for a month in hopes it's going to be more palatable. Is this to be expected with cheese?


----------



## tardissmoker (Dec 18, 2017)

Your cheese will be better in a month. Better yet in 6 weeks. That is quite normal. The cheese needs time to equalize the smoke flavour.


----------



## steiger33 (Dec 18, 2017)

Another thing to do is after you smoke it let it rest in the fridge over night. The dry it with paper towels then vacuum seal. Do a ton of it and let it sit in the fridge. I have some I’m opened this last weekend that’s over a year old and was amazing.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 18, 2017)

Of course it's going to get better, because you are going to get better at it. ;)
Keep gettin cheese, and trying times until you find what you like coming out.
You _do_ realise, you will be doing a LOT of taste testing along the way.
It's torture, :eek:... but you just have to bite the cheese to find your way...

My cheddar got too hot last try.
I was a bad boy. I ate it anyway.
Tasted good to me! :D It's all gone.
I ate the evidence. ;)


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 19, 2017)

Yep.  Just leave your cheese sit for any where from 2 to 8 weeks and it should mellow out nicely.  It is possible to smoke cheese and eat it right away but I've never managed to accoplish that feat.
Yiu simply won't believe the difference a few weeks will make.
Gary


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 19, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Yep.  Just leave your cheese sit for any where from 2 to 8 weeks and it should mellow out nicely.  It is possible to smoke cheese and eat it right away but I've never managed to accoplish that feat.
> Yiu simply won't believe the difference a few weeks will make.
> Gary



How do you guys wait?
I just don't have that much will power. LOL!


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Dec 19, 2017)

Please remove


----------



## wnctracker (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks everybody for the comments, I feel better knowing that it's going to only get better.


----------



## wnctracker (Dec 19, 2017)

steiger33 said:


> Another thing to do is after you smoke it let it rest in the fridge over night. The dry it with paper towels then vacuum seal. Do a ton of it and let it sit in the fridge. I have some I’m opened this last weekend that’s over a year old and was amazing.


when you do this do you just let it sit uncovered in the fridge?  So I shouldn't have vacuumed it right away?


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 19, 2017)

If using your house fridge I would suggest lightly covering the cheese so it doesn't pick up any other flavors.

Chris


----------



## steiger33 (Dec 19, 2017)

Agree with GMC. If using house fridge lightly cover. I have a separate fridge in my garage so I leave it uncovered.


----------



## zippy12 (Dec 19, 2017)

steiger33 said:


> Another thing to do is after you smoke it let it rest in the fridge over night. The dry it with paper towels then vacuum seal. Do a ton of it and let it sit in the fridge. I have some I’m opened this last weekend that’s over a year old and was amazing.



wait...

1 year - really    I would think it would be moldy and gross   .... How can this work?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2017)

In case anybody's interested, Here's Bear's findings:
Some say wait 2 weeks, some say 6 weeks or longer.
I find 2 weeks is plenty of time to wait, but when I smoke anything I use a light smoke.
Those who use a Heavy (Thick) Smoke will have to wait much longer for the cheese to mellow out.
So that's why there are so many different opinions on how long to wait after smoking cheese, before eating it.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 19, 2017)

1. Bring cheese to room temperature before putting in the smoker
2. Let cheese sit out on a cooling rack covered for a day after smoking
3. DO NOT wipe off any oils that are on the surface!
4. Minimize handling of the cheese (try to keep it sterile so to speak)
5. Vacuum seal cheese or better yet- invest in waxing.
6. And, whatever you do, just don't EVER put cheese in the freezer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 19, 2017)

It's best if it sits in the fridge uncovered for at least 24 hours. Then vac pack it.
Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 19, 2017)

Al- I think I might rest it in the fridge too if I lived in your neck of the woods.. <wink>.
I have found that keeping it out on the counter just loosely covered with a kitchen towel tented over it worked better for me. I notice more oils will come to the surface if I cool in the fridge versus on the counter. It then gets sealed while still at the same temperature, then it goes into the fridge.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 19, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> 1. Bring cheese to room temperature before putting in the smoker
> 2. Let cheese sit out on a cooling rack covered for a day after smoking
> 3. DO NOT wipe off any oils that are on the surface!
> 4. Minimize handling of the cheese (try to keep it sterile so to speak)
> ...



 There isn't one correct way to smoke cheese. Everyone has their method of what works best for them.

1 - I've found cooler cheese will take on a stronger smoke flavor then room temperature cheese will. Room temperature is best for serving cheese.
2 - Letting it rest a day on the counter is a tad long. A few hours will produce the same results. After the counter rest I let sit overnight lightly covered in the fridge to firm up.
3 - I've always wiped off the oils or cheese sweats post smoking. I believe it helps reduce chance of mold and other nasties. 
4 - Agreed, once in the smoker I handle cheese with tongs only.
5 - Agreed
6 - Agreed freezing cheese will change the texture. If you like crumbly cheese then go ahead and freeze. 

Chris


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Dec 19, 2017)

Please remove


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 19, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> There isn't one correct way to smoke cheese. Everyone has their method of what works best for them.



Agreed!

On #1 the idea is to prevent a rapid temperature CHANGE from cold to a warmer smoker. This is to prevent sweating of the cheese to begin with.
on #2, I should have said "overnight". But it does benefit longer than a couple of hours.
#3 I will have to respectfully disagree. You will introduce more contaminates and nasties as you called them, with whatever you wipe your cheese with. This is doing more harm than good. Besides, that oil didn't do anything to you! See #4.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 19, 2017)

I do mine all wrong, and I LIKE it.
If anybody wants to email me some samples, I'd be glad to agree or disagree. ;)
I'm the only one I have to impress. 

Last time I made wine, it was some POWERFUL vinegar.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 19, 2017)

Sonny, if you like it then it's not wrong. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks Chris!
Trying to interject a little mirth and merriment. ;)

I've had one form or another of a smoke box since I was in my wee side of my 20's.
There is no evidence of a bad batch. 
I ate them and nobody would recognise them after that. :p


----------



## bregent (Dec 19, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Agreed!
> #3 I will have to respectfully disagree. You will introduce more contaminates and nasties as you called them, with whatever you wipe your cheese with. This is doing more harm than good. Besides, that oil didn't do anything to you! See #4.



Droplets on the cheese are not necessarily oil. I don't get any sweating when I smoke, but water droplets form after removing from the smoker. If I don't remove them, then I get mold growing on the vac sealed cheese.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 19, 2017)

Yes. You are right That can happen too if you have a rapid temperature change coming out of the smoker and especially if going into a fridge. A typical fridge is riddled with bactieria! Probably 100's of times more than sitting on your counter. So keep it isolated to air dry a bit (let them evaporate!) then seal it before refrigerating.


----------



## steiger33 (Dec 19, 2017)

zippy12 said:


> wait...
> 
> 1 year - really    I would think it would be moldy and gross   .... How can this work?


Hey Zippy,

My buddy that taught me to smoke cheese broke out some cheese that was vacuum sealed over 5 yrs ago and it was amazing. If you take care of the process and seal it correctly it will last. He also had some cheese that he wax dipped that was over 15 yrs old. Wow that stuff was amazing. It’s like a fine aged wine.


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 6, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> Yes. You are right That can happen too if you have a rapid temperature change coming out of the smoker and especially if going into a fridge. A typical fridge is riddled with bactieria! Probably 100's of times more than sitting on your counter. So keep it isolated to air dry a bit (let them evaporate!) then seal it before refrigerating.



 Well, it sounds like you are using higher temperatures than I would. I've gone to great lengths to cool my smoke for cheeses and almonds. (Like, 8' of aluminum tube stretched out).
Aren't you being a bit left? Refrigeration is used to inhibit bacteria, no harbor it. 100s of times more? Maybe you need to clean out the fridge more?
Anything on my counters is subject to gaseous emissions. Our little dog can clear a room by himself.
And we routinely freeze cheeses. I cut a 5 pound block into smaller blocks, package and freeze. Except for my gnawing, it gets grated and used in recipes, mostly.

Umm, rich and flavorful, complex with the tastes of fruit-woods and maple, with a hint of Hickory, and lingering tinge of dog farts....
Goes well with white wines, but can be appreciated with varietals to hearty reds....


----------



## ddufore (Mar 7, 2018)

I have stored my smoked cheese for up to 3 years. If it is vacuum packed with a good seal, it will keep for as long as you want. I have also had some freeze unintentionally with no effect IMHO.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2018)

The longest I ever kept any was about a year.
I found 2 to 4 weeks to be much better than 1 week. However 3, 6, or 9 months, or a year were good, but IMHO no better than 4 weeks.
I froze a small chunk one time, and it did effect it. It's hard to explain, but it seemed to be kind of crumbly after having been frozen. I wouldn't do it again.
Just a Bear's 2 Piasters,

Bear


----------



## ddufore (Mar 7, 2018)

I agree that it may not improve that much. My point was that if it is packaged correctly, it will keep. As far as quality after freezing goes, it would not surprise me if it depended on the kind of cheese.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2018)

ddufore said:


> I agree that it may not improve that much. My point was that if it is packaged correctly, it will keep. As far as quality after freezing goes, it would not surprise me if it depended on the kind of cheese.




It probably does matter which cheese you do whatever with, but I haven't smoked & Froze that many different kinds to know that.
However my comment wasn't directed at anything any one person has said---Only my 2 Piasters.

Bear


----------



## ddufore (Mar 7, 2018)

My feelings too, Bear. It’s all good.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 7, 2018)

I smoked cheese 1 time . Did as suggested , rest , wipe clean and vac . I did take a taste ,, hmm . Into fridge ,,, and forgot about it until last week . Dated January of 2017 . The cheddar got  devoured . So good . The rest is mozzarella . 
Might try it on a pizza .


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I smoked cheese 1 time . Did as suggested , rest , wipe clean and vac . I did take a taste ,, hmm . Into fridge ,,, and forgot about it until last week . Dated January of 2017 . The cheddar got  devoured . So good . The rest is mozzarella .
> Might try it on a pizza .



Ahh, Mozzarella---My Favorite!!  Smoked and not smoked.

Bear


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 7, 2018)

GASP! Bear (nudge nudge)  Honey dude!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 7, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> GASP! Bear (nudge nudge)  Honey dude!



?? No comprende.

Bear


----------

